# What to Use To Clean A Mount Help Please



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi all well i have a fish mount that needs to be clean really bad and i was woundering what i should use it is older and very dusty. also i noticed last night that one of the fins is kind of coming off what should i use to glue it back on? Should i go to the tax and get something or is it something i can use that i have around here.


Thanks for any info you can give 

Rob


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Windex on rag should not hurt the paint.

Superglue the fin.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

thanks that is what we used befor but i wanted to make sure it wouldnt hurt it the mount was an x mas gift and i dont wanna mess it up plus it is my biggest walleye


----------

